# Will it happen?



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

The Fed Should Let Middle-Class Workers Prosper

One can hope that the middle class prospers but I have my doubts will the 12th Imam, tax hungry demonic rats and rinos.


----------



## aaronliford07 (Nov 27, 2015)

It's not looking bright. I think we need to stop living by the standards of what the government considers "middle class." I think it is much more important to become self-sufficient in these times. If you look at all of the crashes and economic collapses in the past you will see those who thrived the most were self sufficient.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The middle class has to go. There can only be the ruling class and the rest. The middle class is the threat . Always has been. The ruling class is not the rich but the phony academic's like Obama.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

They don't want middle-class, they want serfs.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

If Bernie and the Hildabeast has their way we will all equally be poor.


----------



## Urbanprepper666 (Apr 19, 2015)

I consider my self to be lower middle class I am your average joe that works an average job making below average money, raising a family wife and three children. we don't own a home we rent a three bedroom apartment in decent neighborhood a few blocks one way you went too far and will be in trouble. my area mixed races and religions one thing in common is we are all working class folk. I work a second job on and off and as much overtime as the company has available sometimes I leave at 5am and don't get home to till 10pm I can go weeks without seeing my baby boys but this is what I need to do to make sure that we live above pay check to pay check and someday soon buy a home and struggle to support that soon. hope I can get things to get better some day soon. wife is disabled major medical issues which equals major medical bills. work hard continue to prep and push on.


----------

